# Boer Buck :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like this guy. He's been here for 3 months and we'll have him here for another 3 months or so. He's 8 months old in these pictures. 

Our best girl Dandi and our black dapple girl Dazzle are hopefully bred to him... we still have over a week before day 30 preg/blood tests can be sent in.  It's been a long wait! Soooooooo hoping they are both bred!! ray: ray:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dandi and Dazzle...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice buck! Your girls are beautiful as always  Maybe you'll get a gorgeous dappled paint out of Dazzle?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  That would be SOOO cool!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Real nice buck, who is he again?


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

With that combination you should have a good outcome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a Capriole buck out of Capriole's Valor (ennoblement pending kid inspections) and his dam is a full sister to Capriole's Tuffy James *EN*.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

a ton of hip in him.

Still really love that traditional doe...always will


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks John.  We like her a lot too.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Had any issues with his horns scrubbing his neck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No... not yet anyway. He's a March buck so he's not very old. 9 months now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's amazing at 9 months how much muscle he has. I wish he was my buck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah he is a nice boy. He's not mine either but if he was a paint I'd wish he was.  He is owned by Capriole Goat Ranch. His sire produces a lot of color even though he's not colored so we're hoping this guy will have color with our dapple doe. His dam has a big red patch over her tail and some of her hip.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

JT3 said:


> Had any issues with his horns scrubbing his neck?


Is that a bad thing if a bucks horns scrub their neck? I'm still learning.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

crosscandyboers said:


> Is that a bad thing if a bucks horns scrub their neck? I'm still learning.


Sometimes it causes issues such as restricting mobility, hair loss, rawness, etc. when they get older. There are some bucks out there that get their horns cut off because it is causing too many problems. Sometimes if you look at an older buck, you'll see where they've rubbed their neck raw, but I am not too familiar with it happening often.


----------

